# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal...

## Spockey

Om te beginnen zal ik mezelf aan jullie voorstellen.

Ik ben een vrouw van 48 jaar en heb altijd veel gezondheidsproblemen gekend vanaf al jonge leeftijd.
Was de ene griep net over, kreeg ik er wel weer iets anders voor in de paats.
Het hield niet op totdat ik er meer en meer bewust van werd dat ik niet altijd met eigen klachten over gezondheid te maken had.

Zo zou blijken dat ik vanaf kleuterleeftijd af, een sterke parnormale ontwikkeling zou doormaken.
Vele jaren later kreeg ik te maken met een BDE (Bijna Dood Ervaring) wat ertoe heeft geleid dat, mijn gaven zich alleen maar versterkten en de ontwikkelingen in sneltreinvaart gingen.

Ook mede door deze ontwikkelingen volgde ik meerdere spirituele opleidingen en opende ik in 2004 een weblog om mensen kenbaar te maken wie ik was en wat ik zou kunnen betekenen in hun problemen over gezondheid.
Nu zovele jaren later ben ik specialiseerd in het verzachten van pijn bij zowel mens als dier.
Momenteel is het slagingspercentage bijna 95% en is het soms zelfs tot genezing gekomen, tot eigen verbazing toch wel.

Ik heb als vrijwilligster gewerkt in een verzorgingshuisin Almere alwaar in haar prille begin behoefte zou blijken dat mensen wel baat hadden bij een praatgroep.
Daarin konden zij allerlei onderwerpen bespreekbaar maken en zo kon ik mijn paranormale gaven daar ooit al in de praktijk brengen. Efin - ik ging later een opleiding volgen dat terminale thuiszorg wordt genoemd.
In die periode heb ik bijzonder dankbaar werk mogen verrichten en helaas moest ik enkele jaren later dit werk vaarwel zeggen - vanwege eigen problemen met de gezondheid.

Tegenwoordig ben ik tot de verbazingwekkende conclusie gekomen dat, er meerdere oorzaken van de klachten duidelijk werden.
Ik weet bijzonder veel over het menselijk lichaam, veelal weet ik wat daarin een logisch verband is wanneer bepaalde functies uitvallen, etc.

Kortom hoog tijd om me aan te melden bij een medisch forum.
Ik kom hier met name om anderen eventueel te helpen d.m.v. mijn gaven.
Tevens kan ik hier wellicht anderen inzicht te geven in hun eigen gez. klachten en de oorzaak daarvan te vinden.

LET OP: Ik ben geen arts - ik weet dankzij mijn eigen interesse voor lichaam en geest - veelal wel de juiste oorzaak te vinden en daarnaast heb ik een luisterend oor voor wie ook.

NOGMAALS IK BEN GEEN ARTS. IK BEN GEEN GOD. WEL BEN IK EEN MENS DAT ALTIJD MET HART EN ZIEL ANDEREN VAN DIENST ZOU WILLEN EN KUNNEN ZIJN.

Zo dat was een lang verhaal maar, ik hoop dat u of anderen dit alleen kunnen waarderen.


Vriendelijke groet 
J.S.B.

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum Spockey en bedankt voor het delen van je verhaal! 
Groetjes van Karin  :Smile:

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Spockey, (Startrek?)

Ben je alleen op medisch vlak gespecialiceerd, of ook op andere vlakken?

----------


## dotito

Welkom bij MediCity, :Wink:

----------

